# سن برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر والقضاء على الصلع وتكثيف الشعر مضمون



## ابوشهاب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

سن برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر والقضاء على الصلع وتكثيف الشعر مضمون

صن برست للعلاج الصلع وتساقط الشعر وتكثيفه للرجال والحريم

سن برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر وتكثيفه





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سن برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر وتكثيفه

برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر والقضاء


المنتج من الصين والبيع جملة وقطاعي والدفع عند الاستلام داخل الرياض

خاص لعلاج تساقط الشعر وتكثيفه 

هو عبارة عن

أعشاب طبيعية وزيوت صينية 

ووظيفته

تنظيف فروة الرأس
تفتيح المسامات 
تقوية وتنشيط بصيلات الشعر

برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر وتكثيفه

المنتج يحتوي 

1- الجنسينج ومن مميزاته أنه يقلل من الإفرازات الدهنية في فروة الرأس 

2- يقضي على رائحة الشعر الكريهة 

3- الجنسينج يقوي الشعره 

4- يمنع تساقطها ، ويحتوي المنتج على عناصر مغذية لتنشط بصيلات الشعر الخامدة 

مثل الهالوك والعصفر

برست لعلاج تساقط الشعر وتكثيفه



وتم عرض المنتج في أكثر من قناة اعلانية مثل 

ناشيونال جيوجرافيك ، قناة فوكس ، قناة روتانا "قناة وناسة " قناة أبوظبي
والكثير جربه واستفاد

السعر =600ريال ابو اربع علب 
السعر =900ريال ابو ست علب

للإستفسار عن طريق الواتس اب أو الاتصال على الأرقام
0581338177
مقطع فيديو للمنتج 
​


----------

